
Jasper – The Issue Reader for GitHub - h13i32maru
https://jasperapp.io
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
h13i32maru
Oh! Thanks! I will post to "Show HN".

------
h13i32maru
Jasper is a tool for reading issues and pull requests in GitHub efficiently.
You will be able to read issues by condition of author, repository,
organization and etc.

